# Servicenr 01805012609



## moschi (19 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin in der Zeit vom 10.07. -17.07.2010 von der Servicenr.  01805012609 unzählige male auf meiner Festnetznummer angerufen worden. Als ich am 17.07.2010 einen der Anrufe angenommen habe, meldete sich eine weibliche Stimme am anderen Ende der Leitung und stellte sich mit Sun Star Gewinnspiel (oder so ähnlich, war leider sehr schwer zu verstehen) und fragte ob ich weiter beim Geinnspiel von September bis November teilnehmen möchte. Auf meine Nachfrage was für ein Gewinnspielspiel das sein soll, sagte mir die Dame, gut, gebe ich so weiter und legte auf.

Ich habe darauf hin diese Nummer über die Wiederwahltaste zurück gerufen und bekam als Antwort eine Ansage vom Band, die mir mitteilte, dass ich mich wohl verwählt hätte und unter dieser Servicenummer kein Dienstleister seine Dienste anbieten würde.

Nun meine Frage: "Wer kennt diese Servicenummer oder hat ähnliche Anrufe erhalten?"

Vorab vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

-moschi-


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Servicenr 01805012609*

achte unbedingt auf Abbuchungen von deinem Konto und lasse diese ggf. stornieren
(Betrag 59 Euro)
Falls Abbuchung erfolgt: zur Polizei, Anzeige erstatten


----------



## greengrow (21 Juli 2010)

moschi schrieb:
			
		

> Nun meine Frage: "Wer kennt diese Servicenummer oder hat ähnliche Anrufe erhalten?"


is this the number?

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01805012609


----------



## moschi (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Servicenr 01805012609*

Danke für die Hinweise und den Link. Hat mir sehr geholfen:-D

-moschi-


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Servicenr 01805012609*

hallo ich bin heute von dieser nummer angerufen worden und hoffe das sie mir nichts von meinem konto abbuchen. ich werde solche nummern für handy und festnetz sperren lassen! falls jemand einen anruf von dieser nummer bekommt nicht abnehmen bzw. bankdaten rausgeben!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2010)

*AW: Servicenr 01805012609*

Die wollten von mir für die Abmeldung von irgend so einem dusseligen Gewinnspiel sogar meine 'Kontonummer!!!!!!! Da hab ich laut in den Hörer gelacht und aufgelegt.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2010)

*AW: Servicenr 01805012609*

Ich wurde gerade auch von dieser Nummer angerufen,angeblich habe ich mich im Mai für ein Gewinnspiel eingetragen,und würde jetzt von Oktober bis Dezember für monatlich 59€ am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.Und sie wollte jetzt wissen ob ich das Abbo verlängern möchte oder beenden.Zum Beenden bräuchte sie meine Kontodaten zum Abgleich.Als ich ihr die nicht nennen wollte wurde sie etwas patzig.Ich bat sie mir meine angebliche Anmeldung zuzuschicken um das Abbo was ich abgeschlossen hätte daraufhin schrifftlich zu beenden.Da meinte sie die Frist der Schrifftform sei abgelaufen deshalb würde sie ja anrufen.Sie war wirklich gut sie hatte mich fast soweit.Aber Gott sei Dank habe ich meine Bankdaten nicht rausgegeben.Ich sagte das ich mit Sicherheit nicht an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen habe welches mich 59€ im Monat kostet.Darauf sie:Für sie besteht kein Risiko sie haben eine Geldzurückgarantie für den Fall das ich nicht gewinne.Als ich ihr dann sagte das ich das auch dann nicht abgeschlossen hätte ,da ich mir das gar nicht leisten kann, meinte sie das würde sie dann so weitergeben und legte auf.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2010)

*AW: Servicenr 01805012609*

Also mich haben die gestern auch angerufen, aber ich habe mich nicht gleich auf eine Diskusion eingelassen, sondern gleich gesagt, dass die mich abmelden sollen, da ich sonst meinen "Anwalt" einsetze. Seitdem ist ruhe von denen.

Bluff ist halt alles


----------



## TargaTim (18 August 2010)

*AW: Servicenr 01805012609*

Solche Anrufe hatte ich auch regelmäßig, half nur noch ein Nummernwechsel. Die sind mitunter so frech und buchen ab, obwohl man ihnen am Telefon eindeutig die Meinung gesagt hat (wenn sie die KtNr. auf dubiosen Wegen bereits haben). Naja, die Rücklastschrift müssen die zahlen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2010)

*AW: Servicenr 01805012609*

Bei uns ruft diese nummer ständig an und verlangt meinen vater, weil er zu dieser zeit arbeiten ist wenn sie anrufen, sagte er mir, sollten sie noch mal anrufen und das einer dieser umfragen oder gewinnspiele sind soll ich ihnen mitteilen, das wir kein interesse haben. als ich dies tat und sagte er brauche nicht mehr anzurufen, sagte mir der äußert nette mitarbeiter (ich zitiere) :" Du alte Hexe ich will sofort deinen Mann sprechen....
ich bin fast aus allen Wolken gefallen, so was asoziales, außerdem sagte er mir es ist egal was ich sage, wenn er nicht mehr anruft tut es einer seiner Kollegen. Ich krieg nen Brechreiz und Aggressionen zugleich, was denken sich diese IDIOTEN????


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2010)

*AW: Servicenr 01805012609*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was denken sich diese IDIOTEN????


nichts, daher bei solchen Anrufen sofort Hörer auflegen


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2010)

*AW: Servicenr 01805012609*

hab mal ne frage, könnte es sein dass irgendeiner von bank daten weiter gibt an diese Nervensägen????? bin bei der Postbank wo seit ihr

Bitte um Antwort, wichtig
Danke schon mal im voraus


----------

